# Visa Place of Issue question.



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello,

Today I received my Spouse Visa. My visa shown Place of Issue UKVI 10, is this a mistake? shouldn't it be call Manila? As my application is processed in Manila. Should I worry about it? Thank you in advance.

Kind Regards,
Vincent.


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

That should be correct. Its the code/number of the visa center. I have mine as UKVI 10 - I applied from Manila as well, and got here in the UK with no problem at immi


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

pie777 said:


> That should be correct. Its the code/number of the visa center. I have mine as UKVI 10 - I applied from Manila as well, and got here in the UK with no problem at immi


Hi Pie, good to know, thanks for reply.


----------

